# Hopefully Moving!



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok so things got slowed down with the house but it looks like..hopefully we will move in by Christmas if not a day or two earlier.:clap2: I am curious if any foreigners are over there and wouldn't mind meeting a newbie? My husband and daughter and I are so excited to move there and the dog will go nuts with the garden. But first a coffee with some others out there would be nice. We will also be attending the Coptic church out there.


----------



## jojosmile (Dec 8, 2011)

where about are you moving to?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry i talked about in another post so i forgot to mention it again
We are moving to Sherouk city. It is so nice there.


----------

